# Dosage Change Time Frames



## WhoosierMama (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm suffering from overmedication, and my doctor has lowered my dose of Synthroid. I'm getting additional testing done to figure out what's causing the fluctuations in my TSH levels, but I'm wondering how quickly any of you experienced a decrease in hyper symptoms once your medication has been altered. I am suffering from severe anxiety, headaches, and fatigue. I haven't been to work since Tuesday of this week because I've felt so bad. I really would like to feel better soon. I haven't taken my Synthroid since Tuesday, and plan to start my new dose tomorrow morning. Any thoughts? I know everyone's experience is different, but I've never suffered hyper symptoms before and am hoping for some general experiences. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> additional testing done to figure out what's causing the fluctuations in my TSH levels


TSH does not mean alot unless you are looking for thyroid dysfunction.

Ask your doctor to test your Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests to really know how a dose adjustment will effect your levels.

Antibodies can effect TSH which is why you should never dose by TSH.


----------



## WhoosierMama (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> TSH does not mean alot unless you are looking for thyroid dysfunction.
> 
> Ask your doctor to test your Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests to really know how a dose adjustment will effect your levels.
> 
> Antibodies can effect TSH which is why you should never dose by TSH.


Thank you for your thoughts. I'm definitely going to request those additional tests at my next appointment, which is in a few days.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I agree with Lovlkn, push for those Free tests; TSH alone won't do you much good.

When I have hyper flares I find that going off my medication for 3-4 days usually calms things down. You might also ask your doc if it's okay to start back on a lower dose for a few days and then gradually increase; that can sometimes help your body to re-adjust to the meds and not go hyper again right away.


----------



## WhoosierMama (Apr 9, 2013)

jenny v said:


> I agree with Lovlkn, push for those Free tests; TSH alone won't do you much good.
> 
> When I have hyper flares I find that going off my medication for 3-4 days usually calms things down. You might also ask your doc if it's okay to start back on a lower dose for a few days and then gradually increase; that can sometimes help your body to re-adjust to the meds and not go hyper again right away.


Thanks, Jenny. I'm definitely going to push for those additional tests. I last took my medicine on Tuesday morning, and haven't yet resumed. I am starting to feel a bit more like myself. Less panicky, less headaches, and less vertigo. However, I'm still exhausted. I've had at least a three hour nap every day, which is so unlike me. And I'm still a little anxious, although haven't had a full-blown panic attack for a few days. I'm planning to resume the Synthroid tomorrow, and am hopeful that each day will bring less and less hyper symptoms.


----------

